# Home made Chimney Cap



## KZQuixote (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Getting closer to finishing the addition to my home.

I've been fiddling with this chimney cap on and off for a year.

I finally got it installed yesterday.












The seals are EPDM. I think they'll take the heat. The wood stove is 24' below.

Bill

Note to Jeff:

For some reason the thumbnails in the albums do not work correctly but the pictures display.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2012)

The vents are too close. Exhaust from one will travel down others.


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 18, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The vents are too close. Exhaust from one will travel down others.


I doubt that, but thanks for the heads up. I've installed a carbon monoxide alarm in the room with the water heater. The wood stove flue is blocked off for now. If the B vent back drafts exhaust from the furnace I'll hear the alarm.

Bill


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 18, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The vents are too close. Exhaust from one will travel down others.


Maybe but it sure is cool looking.


----------



## mjesse (Mar 19, 2012)

I really like the riveted collars.

Great work!


----------



## mmmarvel (Mar 19, 2012)

FANCY, didn't know you were young enough to be into BLING -


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 19, 2012)

That is one pretty penny!  The seams and collar are amazing.  Nice craftsmanship.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 19, 2012)

Copper conducts heat pretty well, EPDM is not intended for hot surfaces.


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2012)

I do not know how Santa is going to get down that!!!!!

Did you get a chimney permit from Santa first???????


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 19, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> I do not know how Santa is going to get down that!!!!! Did you get a chimney permit from Santa first???????


No, I did not consult with Santa or his permit techs but this is a permitted job. I'll post my inspection results as they play out.

I've measured, by touch, the outside temps on these Dura Vent chimneys and found that after extended burns ( more than twelve hours ) I can hold the pipe with both hands. It's warm but not hot. I admit that a chimney fire is a different matter, however if that happens the tiny bit of EPDM that touches the chimney will be the least of my problems.

Here's a close up of the seals. The screws are nonmagnetic stainless steel. The sealant is neutral cure silicone. It will not attack the copper.






Bill


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 19, 2012)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,Getting closer to finishing the addition to my home.
> 
> I've been fiddling with this chimney cap on and off for a year.
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 19, 2012)

Bill, that is a nice job did you do it?


----------



## Mule (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful work just to let it turn green!    Get your Brasso out!


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 20, 2012)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> Bill, that is a nice job did you do it?


Hi Rick,

Except for the top sloping roof sections I made it out of left over pieces of copper sill pans. Some of the folds I did with a siding brake when it got complicated I used a hand folder.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## brudgers (Mar 20, 2012)

U.L listing?

    Seriously.

  [edit] If this wasn't the work of a good old boy, the majority of those complementing it would red tag it.

  And half of those would asschew ICE for letting it go.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 20, 2012)

Mule,

How do you know what Brasso is? I used to use it a lot back in the day..

KZQuixote,

Nice work! Kinda looks like an air breather on a Hemi 454 big block.


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 20, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> U.L listing?    Seriously.
> 
> [edit] If this wasn't the work of a good old boy, the majority of those complementing it would red tag it.
> 
> And half of those would asschew ICE for letting it go.


UL listing?

These things are fabricated every day by local sheetmetal shops. No listing required.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 20, 2012)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> UL listing?These things are fabricated every day by local sheetmetal shops. No listing required.


They're a pain to make look good, and that there is some quailty riggin.

Good work there Foggy


----------

